# No BIOS beep or display on startup



## zacch (Feb 27, 2011)

I just bought the following components brand new: ASUS M4N68T-M V2 Socket AM3 630a mATX Motherboard, corsair ram, power supply 800w, amd phenom ii x4 965, and geforce 460gtx is a couple of months old. On my old system, I had the problem of not getting a display or a BIOS beep on startup. So after looking online I narrowed it down to a faulty motherboard, cpu, or ram. So I upgraded ALL of them. I've connected everything correctly and I am still not getting any display or a beep on startup. My monitor works fine, I've tested it. I've tried the following solutions:
Reseated RAM and video card
Reset CMOS battery 
Reset BIOS
Connected my TV to mobo with VGA
Connected my monitor to mobo with VGA
Connected my monitor to card with DVI
Connected my TV to card with HDMI 
Tried an old video card
Tried no video card
Tried different cables

Nothing has worked so far, and I'm this close to setting some C4 charges inside and blowing it to hell. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I would suggest bench testing the components.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html

Do you have a speaker connected to the MB?

Use just the integrated graphics during testing.

What are the RAM specs you are using?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Do the fans spin at all? Are there any lights or status indicators on the motherboard?


----------



## zacch (Feb 27, 2011)

The system powers up, there are power on lights on my motherboard and all my fans are spinning. My RAM is Corsair XMS3 DDR3 4GB. I also do not have a speaker connected to the board


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If there is no speaker then there will be no beeps present.

Were the correct amount of stand-off used?

Bench Testing would be the best next step.


----------



## zacch (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't think I used the correct amount of stand-off. Is it possible that I could have shorted the motherboard? Would that be the cause? If so, would it have affected anything else connected to the board?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One standoff , no more no less,for every Mobo mounting hole. Any other configuration can cause a short from the Mobo to the case.
As advised above, Bench Test!


----------

